# CPC-A, CPC-H-A seeking job in northern IL or southern WI.



## SamRobert2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Samantha Robertson*, *CPC-A, CPC-H-A*

3720 W. St. James Rd.
Orangeville, IL 61060
(815) 266-9544
SamRobert2012@gmail.com

*CAREER OBJECTIVE*
To obtain a position that will allow me to use my Medical Coding education.

*SKILLS/QUALIFICATIONS*
	Ability to learn quickly and pick up new ideas with ease.
	Demonstrated ability to handle individuals personal problems and resolve them to the convenience of both parties.
	Highly motivated individual with a quiet and manerable disposition.
	Effective organization and prioritizing skills.
	Effective communication skills with the ability to work well with co-workers, supervisors, and the public.
	Excellent attendance and work ethic.
	Capable of utilizing both the ICD-9 and CPT books with ease.
*Computer Skills*
	Ability to fully utilize Microsoft Word and PowerPoint, with some experience in Excel and Access.
	Able to type up any format of document needed in the workplace with accuracy and at 85 words per minute.
	Experience using coding applications such as Intellicode and 3M.

*EDUCATION*
AMERICAN ACADEMY OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS
Certified Professional Coder-Hospital (CPC-H-A)	  July 2012
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)	                  May 2012

HIGHLAND COMMUNITY COLLEGE	Freeport, Illinois
Medical Coding Certificate	August 2012
•	GPA: 3.57 out of 4.0
•	Medical Coding and Advanced Medical Coding (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS)
•	Anatomy and Medical Terminology
•	Office Etiquette
•	Intro to Information Systems (Microsoft Word, Powerpoint, Access, Excel

ORANGEVILLE HIGH SCHOOL	Orangeville, Illinois
High School Diploma	May 2010

*INTERNSHIP
*FREEPORT HEALTH NETWORK	Freeport, Illinois
Medical Coding Internship	July 2012
•	Completed 30 hour internship.
•	Caught on quickly to coding software such as Intellicode and 3M.
•	Obtained hands-on experience with patient records and doctor notes.

*EMPLOYMENT SUMMARY*
PARKVIEW NURSING HOME	Freeport, Illinois
Dietary Aide	March 2010 â€“ present
Perform tasks to prepare, serve, and clean up at mealtimes.
•	Aide in residents requests and make sure they are happy and safe at all times.
•	Do scheduled tasks at certain times and in a timely manner.
•	Assist co-workers with their jobs after completion of my scheduled tasks.


----------

